
250 Cameras, A Day Of Soldering, Zero CGI: Party's Mind-Bending Music Video - davidedicillo
http://www.fastcompany.com/1769198/flash-light-party-s-mind-bending-strobe-animated-video-for-androp?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29
======
madiator
Very impressive, but why did they need the cameras? All they needed were
external flash units and they could still have been triggered without
attaching to the cameras. But the cameras add to the impressiveness..

~~~
untog
Yeah, I thought there was going to be some crazy Matrix-style 360 degree
spins, or something.

~~~
pvarangot
Thought wrong you did not.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYgw7XRf5nc#t=2m55s>

~~~
untog
Ah, I take it back. I just saw the long rows of cameras and figured it wasn't
possible. I couldn't quite last the whole video...

------
ralfd
This is about a band named "Party" not about a music video with a party.

~~~
reid
Actually, the band is named Androp and the ad agency is Party.

